# Any interest in a Mallet Swap part deux?



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have read a some posts where people commented they missed out on the present mallet swap.

I think the response to the thread has been better than anyone imagined. Thanks for Sawdustfactory for the idea and organizing.

The present swap is "closed" but that does not mean we cannot have a part deux if there is sufficient interest.

This would be independent of another swap from Roberts post asking for ideas.

So, any interest?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

What's the swap? Mallets again or something else? Nice avatar Dave. It's about time we see what you look like. Laughing!!!!!


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd be up for a mallet part two.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> What's the swap? Mallets again or something else? Nice avatar Dave. It's about time we see what you look like. Laughing!!!!!


It seems there may be interest in mallet swap for some folks who missed the deadline on the first. So I was looking to see if others are interested in a second round of mallets.

We have Robert's other thread for new idea.

I thought I was long overdue from coming out of the shadows. :laughing: This is my male Dalmatian.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Could do a cutting board swap. Serving board? Shop clock?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Could do a cutting board swap. Serving board? Shop clock?


Good ideas, but I would add these to Robert's thread for the next swap.

I was looking to see if any interest in a second round of mallet swaps. Trying to not overlap with Robert's thread.

So far only GoIrish, which is fine. As the old song goes "It just takes two". :laughing:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

As long as every one gives me time to do both swaps. I would be interested do you want my address so you can add me to the list. Wow a clock, a floor lamp, and another mallet, and hopefully another type of swap project. Lions and tigers and bears oh my. :laughing:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Ah, sorry. Guess I was mixing them up. I would love to but I'm still due to make a couple Christmas presents (LATE!) and can't seem to get much time in the shop... Have to continue to watch from the sidelines.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I'd be up for a mallet swap, but not until the weather warms up in late March-early April. My lathe is outside.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'd love to do a mallet swap.
I missed the first one and was very disappointed that I missed out ...
So yes please.
Funny thing is, I have a design in mind and was going to spin one up anyway.
Please let me know how it all works...thanks !!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Funny thing is, I have a design in mind and was going to spin one up anyway.
> Please let me know how it all works...thanks !!!!!!!


Will do. I also have one in progress.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I just may have to. See my thread (What just happened?). Lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'd love to do another mallet, but I'd also like to see what we do on Roberts project swap first. 
I don't want to bury myself with projects. 
But I'll consider it.


----------



## Pop Pop (Jul 17, 2011)

I would like to be part of a mallet swap part two.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Pop Pop said:


> I would like to be part of a mallet swap part two.


It looks like we may have a viable list as in an even number of participants.

I think we should give this another day and then see how many participants. Worse case is someone has to make two mallets. The world will end. Oh, sorry that was the Myan calendar. :laughing:


----------



## Lanny0134 (Apr 21, 2012)

Count me in. The first one sounded fun but I didn't make it in time.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Dave Paine said:


> I have read a some posts where people commented they missed out on the present mallet swap.
> 
> I think the response to the thread has been better than anyone imagined. Thanks for Sawdustfactory for the idea and organizing.
> 
> ...



Hi Dave 
Would you mind explaining to those of us that missed the first round exactly how this works?

Will I make a mallet, post it and someone says they want it or do I chose who I want to send it to?
And are they sending me one back in exchange ?

Not clear on the rules.....thanks, Tom


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> It looks like we may have a viable list as in an even number of participants.
> 
> I think we should give this another day and then see how many participants. Worse case is someone has to make two mallets. The world will end. Oh, sorry that was the Myan calendar. :laughing:


Let me know if you end up with an odd number. I would gladly do another round.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Hi Dave
> Would you mind explaining to those of us that missed the first round exactly how this works?
> 
> Will I make a mallet, post it and someone says they want it or do I chose who I want to send it to?
> ...


how you doing bud? The last one we did we sent our info to sawdust he randomly drew names and decided who was sending to who. Then we made it and kept it a secret and sent it out to that person and set around waited on ours and watched the swap pics thread like a bunch of junkies cough cough Dave lol :laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Tommie Hockett said:


> how you doing bud? The last one we did we sent our info to sawdust he randomly drew names and decided who was sending to who. Then we made it and kept it a secret and sent it out to that person and set around waited on ours and watched the swap pics thread like a bunch of junkies cough cough Dave lol :laughing:


Hi Tommie
What a great idea.......I'm definitely in on round two.
Let me know what I need to do.
Meanwhile, I'm making two mallets tomorrow. One for the swap and one for my shop.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm game, but I must warn everyone that my mallet will probably be somewhat of a disappointment for whoever is unlucky enough to get it. I'm new at this, and my end results look like they were done by someone who does not know what he is doing, which in this case would be 100% accurate.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I would participate again. And for the record it works just fine with even or odd number of people


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> how you doing bud? The last one we did we sent our info to sawdust he randomly drew names and decided who was sending to who. Then we made it and kept it a secret and sent it out to that person and set around waited on ours and watched the swap pics thread like a bunch of junkies cough cough Dave lol :laughing:


Who you calling a junkie

I'm in numbers don't matter, let me illustrate









Dave, as the organiser you assign each person a 'number'

Might I suggest that each person when the send you there postal details gives there year of birth, job description, a hobby and an interest besides wood work and there special interest in woodwork. If this is passed onto the maker then they may have some inspiration for something a little more personal. Hopefully when my mallet from round 1 is received and pic posted you will see what I mean. 

Who's a junkie

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Dave, as the organiser you assign each person a 'number'
> 
> Might I suggest that each person when the send you there postal details gives there year of birth, job description, a hobby and an interest besides wood work and there special interest in woodwork. If this is passed onto the maker then they may have some inspiration for something a little more personal. Hopefully when my mallet from round 1 is received and pic posted you will see what I mean.
> 
> ...


Yes I was focused on pairs of people, but I see it can work with odd number. Thanks.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

So you think part two is gonna happen, Dave?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> So you think part two is gonna happen, Dave?


Yes looks like sufficient interest. :thumbsup:

I will gather the names into a list in a later post so folks can confirm participation.


----------



## Hutt (Nov 25, 2011)

I would prolly be in


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Confirmation of participation in mallet swap round 2*



DaveTTC said:


> Might I suggest that each person when the send you there postal details gives there year of birth, job description, a hobby and an interest besides wood work and there special interest in woodwork. If this is passed onto the maker then they may have some inspiration for something a little more personal.


I like Dave's suggestion. I would also like to add that I think it would be nice if the sender included in the package, a picture of themselves holding the mallet they are sending to the other person.

The swap has greatly improved the community feel of the forum. I think seeing the sender and mallet will further improve the sense of community.

As before you make a mallet, either round maul style, or "T" style. The mallet should be hefty enough to be functional.

The mallet can be turned, or flatwork, made with power tools, made with hand tools, or carved. It should be made by you and something which you would be proud to use yourself.

Let's set some guidelines to assist in knowing what to do.
Length should be about 12in long.
Weight aim for about 12oz - 16oz. I appreciate this will depend on the wood species.
The mallet should be made from hardwood. It will not be very functional for whacking things if made of softwood. If you do not have any hardwood and still want to participate, let me know.
The mallet can be one species, or several. Some interesting mix of species in the first round.

I appreciate that folks may be juggling other projects as well as employment. I also see the frustration in the first round when a sender has not sent a mallet.

*So please only confirm if you will be able to make the mallet by the end of 4 February*. This gives everyone 2 weeks and perhaps more important 2 weekends.

*PLEASE POST A CONFIRMATION OF PARTICIPATION*. 

*Deadline to get on the participation list is midnight Eastern Standard Time Monday Jan 21*, so we give folks sufficient time to confirm participation.

Sorry Woodwart, we need to have a round x for you to participate once Ontario warms up. :laughing:

Also please provide your location. We need to know if any non-US participants.

This is the list of folks so far.

1. Dave Paine. Location US.
2. GoIrish. Location ?
3. Tommy Hockett. Location US.
4. tcleve4911. Location US.
5. Dominick. Location US. Tentative.
6. Pop Pop. Location US.
7. Lanny0134. Location US.
8. Chris Curl. Location US.
9. DST. Location US.
10. Hutt. Location ? Tentative.
11. Longknife. Location Sweden.

Suggestions or comments, post a reply.

The only problem of being the schmuck to post the thread is that the schmuck becomes the defacto organizer. :thumbdown:

Just so you know, I hate being the organizer, which just reflects the interest I have in the swap. :icon_smile:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You probably should send that threw a PM.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> You probably should send that threw a PM.


Good idea, but I was just looking for a confirmation of who is in at this stage.

Then I was going to have folks send me their name and address via my offsite email, mostly due to the site email limit of 50 messages being close to full.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Dominick said:


> You probably should send that threw a PM.


You're right......
I deleted it.
Would you mind deleting yours?
Thanks


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> You're right......
> I deleted it.
> Would you mind deleting yours?
> Thanks


I thought you might delete. Good idea, so I copied your information before you deleted. You will not need to re-send. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lanny0134 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm in. I'll have to use email because I'm not at 25 posts yet.


----------



## Pop Pop (Jul 17, 2011)

I too, will have to use private email as I do not have access to private messages.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd be up for this, can we make the deadline further than feb 4th. I would love to participate but need to travel for work


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

This thread quickly went from asking of anyone is interested to being an actual swap, maybe start a new thread titled mallet swap #2... 

Either way. I'm in....


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> This thread quickly went from asking of anyone is interested to being an actual swap, maybe start a new thread titled mallet swap #2...
> 
> Either way. I'm in....


This is not the swap - yet. Just gathering those who are interested.

I will start a new thread once we get the list confirmed.

Happy to add you to the list. :thumbsup:


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh, well. Next time. :huh:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well it was fun. I reckon I can do another. What email address do I use Dave?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Might I suggest that each person when the send you there postal details gives there year of birth, job description, a hobby and an interest besides wood work and there special interest in woodwork. If this is passed onto the maker then they may have some inspiration for something a little more personal.
> 
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


This is a great idea, I hope Dave put this in the rules...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

This is getting way to confusing. Laughing!!!!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I'm not on the list :'(

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

I would like to participate but I was just wondering how we would do the shipping situation for our friends in countries outside the US. 

What does it cost to send a package that far. That would be my only issue.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> I'd be up for this, can we make the deadline further than feb 4th. I would love to participate but need to travel for work


One of the many reasons for not wanting to be an organizer is having to make such decisions.

My thought was to make this round quicker than the previous where we still have some folks who are waiting for their mallets, some in the mail, some not yet made.

I think the fact that we already have 2 folks who participated in round 1 makes me feel there will be another round. Woodwart for one needs to wait until Ontario gets above freezing.

I would prefer to make this round quick, but open to comments from others. It is after all "our" swap.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

rayking49 said:


> Well it was fun. I reckon I can do another. What email address do I use Dave?


OK you are in. Email will be after all participants are confirmed and I start the next swap thread.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> This is a great idea, I hope Dave put this in the rules...


It is a good idea, it will be in the "rules". I also mentioned in post #29.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> I'm not on the list :'(
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Sorry, your previous post was advising we did not need even numbers, you had not specifically stated you wanted to participate again.

OK, you are in.


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

woo hoo!! The first was fun....I need to do this again..and with the details of the person you're turning for helping out, makes for AWESOME inspiration!!

I'M ALL IN!!!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Thought I might have said it in a coup,e of earlier posts but maybe it was in the other new build thread yet to be decided - to build what.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

wood_chucker said:


> I would like to participate but I was just wondering how we would do the shipping situation for our friends in countries outside the US.
> 
> What does it cost to send a package that far. That would be my only issue.


It is not cheap, but it is likely cheaper than for the folks outside the US.

In the first round there was discussion about having the US folks who will be in the majority throw in a few extra bucks to help the postal situation.

A small International Flat Rate box via USPS is $16. This is too small for a mallet.

A medium International Flat Rag box is $48. 

A Parcel of weight 2 pounds and no dimension over 12in sent via First Class Mail is more reasonable $18. Looks to the the same for Sweden or Australia. Go figure.

If the weight were 3 pounds it would be just over $24.

We still need to work out the details so we can include our friends outside the US. Definitely adds interest to include other countries.

So, does this make you want to be included or pass. No issue either way. This is meant to be fun.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

blaineo said:


> woo hoo!! The first was fun....I need to do this again..and with the details of the person you're turning for helping out, makes for AWESOME inspiration!!
> 
> I'M ALL IN!!!!


OK, you are in. Gluten for punishment. :laughing:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Latest summary of participants*

This is the list of folks so far.

1. Dave Paine. Location US. Confirmed
2. GoIrish. Location ?
3. Tommy Hockett. Location US.
4. tcleve4911. Location US. Confirmed.
5. Dominick. Location US. Tentative.
6. Pop Pop. Location US.. Confirmed.
7. Lanny0134. Location US. Confirmed.
8. Chris Curl. Location US.
9. DST. Location US.
10. Hutt. Location ? Tentative.
11. Longknife. Location Sweden.
12. RusDemka. Location US. Confirmed.
13. Rayking49. Location US. Confirmed.
14. DaveTTC. Location Australia. Confirmed.
15. BlaineO. Location US. Confirmed.

ryan50hrl wants to participate but has to travel. Waiting for others to comment if we should extend the deadline to make the mallets.

See post #46.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I can do it in a weekend but I still say 3 weeks is better than only 2 weekends. Especially for those who do glue ups and need drying time


----------



## Pop Pop (Jul 17, 2011)

Either time period works for me. By the way, what happens if you miss the deadline? Does someone stop by and wack you with a mallet?


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

OK I definitely want to be in, but I agree with Ryan. Can we extend it a week or maybe two plllleeeeaaassseee. If not I'm not sure that I can hit the deadline of February 4th :huh:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Pop Pop said:


> Either time period works for me. By the way, what happens if you miss the deadline? Does someone stop by and wack you with a mallet?


That would be perfect. :thumbsup:

Reminds me of my old job writing computer applications.

I often used to complain I wanted the computer program I was using to include a feature where I could code that if users did crazy things, then an arm would pop out of the monitor and slap them on the head.

I spent a LOT of time working around the users who would do some really dumb things, especially in Microsoft Excel. :thumbdown:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I have no prefference in time frame as I can make mine anytime with heated garage and all


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DST said:


> I can do it in a weekend but I still say 3 weeks is better than only 2 weekends. Especially for those who do glue ups and need drying time


Oh you mean ya meant to let the glue dry 'before' it goes on the lathe. Dog nam it, now I k ow where I want wrong lol

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Pop Pop said:


> Either time period works for me. By the way, what happens if you miss the deadline? Does someone stop by and wack you with a mallet?


You got it . Bond will be on the door & I don't mean max. 










Bond from the original, he may or may not be in the sequel but he wields a mean mallet.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> OK I definitely want to be in, but I agree with Ryan. Can we extend it a week or maybe two plllleeeeaaassseee. If not I'm not sure that I can hit the deadline of February 4th :huh:


OK new suggested deadline is Feb 18th.

Ryan50hrl would that help you?

I already have a new found appreciation of the energy Sawdustfactory put into the first mallet swap. This may drive me to...... :drink:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> OK new suggested deadline is Feb 18th.
> 
> Ryan50hrl would that help you?
> 
> I already have a new found appreciation of the energy Sawdustfactory put into the first mallet swap. This may drive me to...... :drink:


The difference is this one is to crazy to follow. Lol


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> The difference is this one is to crazy to follow. Lol


Not so difficult.

The soundbite summary is :
We have some people who want to make a mallet to swap with some other people at some point in time. Easy. :icon_smile:

Finalizing the details, well another challenge entirely. :laughing:

Good job my hair cannot get much more grey - but I do have a lot to potentially pull out.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Not so difficult.
> 
> The soundbite summary is :
> We have some people who want to make a mallet to swap with some other people at some point in time. Easy. :icon_smile:
> ...


Laughing!!!! I'm getting grey just reading this thread. Lol.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That would work for me? But after looking through the last ones pictures, I don't know how good mines going to look compared to those...


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> That would work for me? But after looking through the last ones pictures, I don't know how good mines going to look compared to those...


So are you in? Trying not to assume on my end.

We all get the benefit of looking at the round 1 swap entries.

I think the folks would not mind if we got inspiration from one or more of the mallets.

Can be solid piece of wood, laminations of pieces of same or different species. Can be rectangular or round.

The shape can be simple, but it is still easy to add embellishments.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep. I'm in. I've got a plan going together In my head at the moment.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll throw another mallet in the mix. I also have no problem accepting the added postage to ship to one of our overseas friends.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Latest summary of participants*

Updating. This is the list of folks so far.

I was not expecting participants from the first round to be wanting to give this another go. This is terrific. :thumbsup:

1. Dave Paine. Location US. Confirmed
2. GoIrish. Location ?
3. Tommy Hockett. Location US.
4. tcleve4911. Location US. Confirmed.
5. Dominick. Location US. Tentative.
6. Pop Pop. Location US.. Confirmed.
7. Lanny0134. Location US. Confirmed.
8. Chris Curl. Location US.
9. DST. Location US. Confirmed.
10. Hutt. Location ? Tentative.
11. Longknife. Location Sweden.
12. RusDemka. Location US. Confirmed.
13. Rayking49. Location US. Confirmed.
14. DaveTTC. Location Australia. Confirmed.
15. BlaineO. Location US. Confirmed.
16. Wood chucker. Location ?. Tentative.
17. Ryan50hrl. Location ?. Confirmed.
18. Sawdustfactory. Location US. Confirmed.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Updating. This is the list of folks so far.
> 
> I was not expecting participants from the first round to be wanting to give this another go. This is terrific. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Dave, BlaineO and i are fairly close to each other, if you pair us together im willing to hand deliver my mallet and help ausi dave with some of the shipping cost that i would have saved, If not thats ok, just a thought...


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Dave, BlaineO and i are fairly close to each other, if you pair us together im willing to hand deliver my mallet and help ausi dave with some of the shipping cost that i would have saved, If not thats ok, just a thought...


I like the thought. Good idea. It will help. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I like the thought. Good idea. It will help. Thanks. :thumbsup:


Good :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Can a mallet be too heavy*

I started to make a mallet before I started this thread just because I was inspired by the round 1 pieces.

Not giving much away by saying it is a two piece design.

I wanted to use the densest wood I have for the head portion. 

Dense also means heavy.

Today I thought I should weigh this. Presently a tab over 3 lbs. More than I was expecting. Glad I checked.

The handle is a much lighter species, so when I bore for the handle it will reduce the weight - but only a small amount.

We have not determined who gets a mallet from whom, but asking for comments on whether we can make a bruiser too heavy? 

What do you think? Asking for comments on use rather than issues with shipping.

Easy to revise the design at this point.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Not possible. As long as the handle is strong enough to support the head, 3lb will be a good user. The outcome of my projects is often determined by the tools I have at my disposal and materials. Whoever gets your big 3lb club will certainly have some new opportunities for truing new things. I am sure that Dom and other wood carving folk will vouch for the value of a good heavy beating took.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks. I have a heavy hitter for more persuasion and a smaller one for carving. You can never have enough. Different weights for different things.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

im gonna hate myself if i dont get involved in this


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

ok thanks for moving the deadline I'm working on a lamp right now but I will start on it some time this week thanks bud

and Idon't think you can make it too heavy as long as its not 20 lbs haha


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Dave, BlaineO and i are fairly close to each other, if you pair us together im willing to hand deliver my mallet and help ausi dave with some of the shipping cost that i would have saved, If not thats ok, just a thought...


Thx RusDemka and everyone else for your generosity in this respect. Really appreciate the spirit of community.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Thx RusDemka and everyone else for your generosity in this respect. Really appreciate the spirit of community.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Yes, it is feeling like "Make a Mallet, Make a Friend". I may be giving away a future slogan. :laughing:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Mallet weight*

Thanks for the replies about the potential weight of my mallet.

I will continue with my present design. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I'm not sure whether hardwood and softwood make much difference. In either category you can get a range of density and 'brittle' timber that may easily split and crack on impact. 

For many of us making wackers is probably a bit of a learning curve.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Count me in! I made two for myself after seeing the first swap photos, so I have a little practice. I will gladly ship mine to wearever:smile:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Art Smith said:


> Count me in! I made two for myself after seeing the first swap photos, so I have a little practice. I will gladly ship mine to wearever:smile:


OK you are in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Latest summary of participants*

Updating. This is the list of folks so far.

Happy to see the list is growing more than I expected. Terrific. :thumbsup:

1. Dave Paine. Location US. Confirmed
2. GoIrish. Location ?
3. Tommy Hockett. Location US.
4. tcleve4911. Location US. Confirmed.
5. Dominick. Location US. Tentative.
6. Pop Pop. Location US.. Confirmed.
7. Lanny0134. Location US. Confirmed.
8. Chris Curl. Location US.
9. DST. Location US. Confirmed.
10. Hutt. Location ? Tentative.
11. Longknife. Location Sweden.
12. RusDemka. Location US. Confirmed.
13. Rayking49. Location US. Confirmed.
14. DaveTTC. Location Australia. Confirmed.
15. BlaineO. Location US. Confirmed.
16. Wood chucker. Location ?. Tentative.
17. Ryan50hrl. Location ?. Confirmed.
18. Sawdustfactory. Location US. Confirmed.
19. Robert421960. Location US. Confirmed.
20. Art Smith. Location ?. Confirmed.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> im gonna hate myself if i dont get involved in this


I'm feeling the same way. 
Ok Dave you can count me in. Laughing!!!! Why not. 
Do you still have my contact info?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I'm feeling the same way.
> Ok Dave you can count me in. Laughing!!!! Why not.
> Do you still have my contact info?


Yes I do, so you are in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken E. (Nov 8, 2012)

I would love to join in you're willing to take a newbie to turning. I'll do my best and even post photos

S.D.G.


----------



## Alan D (Jan 21, 2013)

I am in. I just registered, how do I get my address to you?


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> I'd be up for this, can we make the deadline further than feb 4th. I would love to participate but need to travel for work


Me too. Two weeks would be tight for me.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Updating. This is the list of folks so far.
> 
> Happy to see the list is growing more than I expected. Terrific. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Was away for the weekend so I could not confirm. Spent the night on the Blue Ghost in Corpus Christie. 500 scouts and parents and just getting caught up.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

GoIrish said:


> Was away for the weekend so I could not confirm. Spent the night on the Blue Ghost in Corpus Christie. 500 scouts and parents and just getting caught up.


I guess that means your in

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

How about a bed swap? My crappy Ikea bed is falling apart and I could use a new one.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Count me in. I hope I am up to the task. At least I have plenty of Beech in the log pile to use. With luck, I will end up with something somewhat presentable.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

How do you get the "confirmed" tick in the box? Anyway, I hereby confirm I want to participate.
I've got a couple of slow weeks ahead of me so any time frame is fine with me.
If DaveTTC and I are the only non US participants maybe we can solve the shipping problem by us swapping with each other? For me it doesn't matter if I ship to the US or to Oz but for Dave it might be cheaper to ship to me than to the US, I don't know?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

No idea what shipping to Sweden is worth, I'm happy to go with whatever TPTB (the powers that be) decide.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

I too would like to confirm provided someboday doesn't mind getting a sub par t style mallet lol. Ill do my best though. I got some old reclaimed cherry and walnut with a few ideas spinning in my head.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh yes and I'm from the us Middle Tenneessee area.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

wood_chucker said:


> I too would like to confirm provided someboday doesn't mind getting a sub par t style mallet lol. Ill do my best though. I got some old reclaimed cherry and walnut with a few ideas spinning in my head.


I'm sure you'll do a good one.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks dave, but we'll see like I said though ill do my best.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

ken4prez said:


> I would love to join in you're willing to take a newbie to turning. I'll do my best and even post photos
> 
> S.D.G.


OK you are in. We have a mix of folks who will turn something and folks who will not turn.

You could also have a turned handle with a rectangular head. Many possibilities.

Where are you located?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Alan D said:


> I am in. I just registered, how do I get my address to you?


OK you are in.

After all participants are confirmed, I will start a new thread with details and will include my offsite email.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

wood_chucker said:


> I too would like to confirm provided someboday doesn't mind getting a sub par t style mallet lol. Ill do my best though. I got some old reclaimed cherry and walnut with a few ideas spinning in my head.


All we can expect is that you do your best. :thumbsup:

If you want ideas, look at the round 1 mallet swap picture thread.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/mallet-swap-pics-46569/

If you have questions, post a message. Lots of people willing to help.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Latest summary of participants*

Updating. I thought this round would only be a few who mentioned they missed out on the first round. A lot more interest than I expected. Exciting. :thumbsup:

This is the list of folks so far :

1. Dave Paine. Location US. Confirmed
2. GoIrish. Location US. Confirmed.
3. Tommy Hockett. Location US. Confirmed.
4. tcleve4911. Location US. Confirmed.
5. Dominick. Location US. Confirmed.
6. Pop Pop. Location US.. Confirmed.
7. Lanny0134. Location US. Confirmed.
8. Chris Curl. Location US. Confirmed.
9. DST. Location US. Confirmed.
10. Hutt. Location ? Tentative.
11. Longknife. Location Sweden. Confirmed
12. RusDemka. Location US. Confirmed.
13. Rayking49. Location US. Confirmed.
14. DaveTTC. Location Australia. Confirmed.
15. BlaineO. Location US. Confirmed.
16. Wood chucker. Location US. Confirmed.
17. Ryan50hrl. Location ?. Confirmed.
18. Sawdustfactory. Location US. Confirmed.
19. Robert421960. Location US. Confirmed.
20. Art Smith. Location ?. Confirmed. 
21. Ken4prez. Location ?. Confirmed.
22. Alan D. Location US. Confirmed.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

Hmmmm I might regret this but I'm in! Moving the deadline is definitely what I needed to be able to join in with this, school is busy and the 4th would have been a little too tight. I'm in Raleigh, NC. Do you need me to PM my other info to you? Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> Hmmmm I might regret this but I'm in! Moving the deadline is definitely what I needed to be able to join in with this, school is busy and the 4th would have been a little too tight. I'm in Raleigh, NC. Do you need me to PM my other info to you? Thanks! :thumbsup:


OK you are in. :thumbsup:

I will start a new thread once all participants are confirmed and include details and my email address.


----------



## Ken E. (Nov 8, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> OK you are in. We have a mix of folks who will turn something and folks who will not turn.
> 
> You could also have a turned handle with a rectangular head. Many possibilities.
> 
> Where are you located?


Kauai, Hawaii
I'll be turning mine. In the very least, someone should be getting some unique wood.

S.D.G.


----------



## Hutt (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ken4prez said:


> Kauai, Hawaii
> I'll be turning mine. In the very least, someone should be getting some unique wood.
> 
> S.D.G.


Off topic 
Kauai is a beautiful place, went there on my honeymoon 6 years ago...


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> OK you are in. We have a mix of folks who will turn something and folks who will not turn.
> 
> You could also have a turned handle with a rectangular head. Many possibilities.
> 
> Where are you located?


My last one was just a lump of branch with a hole drilled in it for a handle, they're not too hard.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Ken E. (Nov 8, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Off topic
> Kauai is a beautiful place, went there on my honeymoon 6 years ago...


Yeah, it's great! Any plans on another visit?

S.D.G.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Normally I would be all over this swap. I think it is a great idea. However for the next month or so I have too much infront of me that just has to get done.

I would not be looking for anything in return as I am in Australia, but, that is just me.

I will wait until we do something smaller like scratch alls, or cutting knives. I have some HSSS steel just perfect for a marking knife and the small amount of wood means that the logistics is easier and the wood can be more desirable.

Good luck to all, and thanks for thinking about your O/S mates.

Pete


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

STAR said:


> Normally I would be all over this swap. I think it is a great idea. However for the next month or so I have too much infront of me that just has to get done.
> 
> I would not be looking for anything in return as I am in Australia, but, that is just me.
> 
> ...


Keep your eye on this other thread. They have not decided on the subject so far. Marking knife was one of the suggestions.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ken4prez said:


> Yeah, it's great! Any plans on another visit?
> 
> S.D.G.


I wish LOL


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Man Im so ready to get started... I'll have to head to the lumber warehouse first though  so that means It'll be the weekend. Ah well I guess its all good its supposed to be 15 degrees here this evening a little too cold to be in the shop lol.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Latest summary of participants*

Updating. Only a few hours before we close the list.

This is the list of folks so far :

1. Dave Paine. Location US. Confirmed
2. GoIrish. Location US. Confirmed.
3. Tommy Hockett. Location US. Confirmed.
4. tcleve4911. Location US. Confirmed.
5. Dominick. Location US. Confirmed.
6. Pop Pop. Location US.. Confirmed.
7. Lanny0134. Location US. Confirmed.
8. Chris Curl. Location US. Confirmed.
9. DST. Location US. Confirmed.
10. Hutt. Location ? Confirmed.
11. Longknife. Location Sweden. Confirmed
12. RusDemka. Location US. Confirmed.
13. Rayking49. Location US. Confirmed.
14. DaveTTC. Location Australia. Confirmed.
15. BlaineO. Location US. Confirmed.
16. Wood chucker. Location US. Confirmed.
17. Ryan50hrl. Location ?. Confirmed.
18. Sawdustfactory. Location US. Confirmed.
19. Robert421960. Location US. Confirmed.
20. Art Smith. Location ?. Confirmed. 
21. Ken4prez. Location Hawaii. Confirmed.
22. Alan D. Location US. Confirmed. 
23. Cabomhn. Location US. Confirmed.


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, mine is done:yes:
I needed to get it finished so I would be ready to ship it in time. My Father in Law is taking 16 family members on a week long cruise starting this Saturday so I wanted to be ahead of the game. By the way, I'm in Sarasota, Florida and as I said before I don't mind sending mine to far and away places:smile:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Art Smith said:


> Ok, mine is done:yes:
> I needed to get it finished so I would be ready to ship it in time. My Father in Law is taking 16 family members on a week long cruise starting this Saturday so I wanted to be ahead of the game. By the way, I'm in Sarasota, Florida and as I said before I don't mind sending mine to far and away places:smile:


Wow, you are one eager beaver. :thumbup:

We are going to have pictures very fast. Woo hoo. :clap:


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

No pictures from the creators! Pictures should be posted by the receivers after they get the mallet, correct?


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

I won't be in this one. Apparently the guy that lives below me didn't like the noise of me sawing on the back porch today. So, once I finish mine I'm done for a while.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

JMartel said:


> I won't be in this one. Apparently the guy that lives below me didn't like the noise of me sawing on the back porch today. So, once I finish mine I'm done for a while.


There's always gotta be someone to spoil things. Hope you find an alternative soon. In the meantime there are a couple of dozen WW who can go visit your neighbour nudge nudge wink wink say no more 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Art Smith said:


> No pictures from the creators! Pictures should be posted by the receivers after they get the mallet, correct?


Correct, but we only have to wait for the delivery for yours.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> There's always gotta be someone to spoil things. Hope you find an alternative soon. In the meantime there are a couple of dozen WW who can go visit your neighbour nudge nudge wink wink say no more
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I'll have mine finished shortly though. Handle is mostly shaped and I'm gluing up the head now. After that, I gotta find a way to cut the head without pissing them off downstairs and then finish it.


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, I'll wait for the name and address of my recipient. Are their other rules? My photo holding the mallet and some verbiage or something?
Let me know and I'll "get 'er done":smile:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Art Smith said:


> Ok, I'll wait for the name and address of my recipient. Are their other rules? My photo holding the mallet and some verbiage or something?
> Let me know and I'll "get 'er done":smile:


I will put the details in a new thread once we reach the deadline for participation at midnight my time (East Coast Time).

Looks like you may be first out of the gate. :laughing:

I have a mallet in progress, but not close to finishing, partly because I am still pondering details of the design. :icon_smile:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

JMartel said:


> I'll have mine finished shortly though. Handle is mostly shaped and I'm gluing up the head now. After that, I gotta find a way to cut the head without pissing them off downstairs and then finish it.


Wow, I am glad of these posts. I did not have you on the list. I recall you posted earlier but did not state you were in.

Sounds like you are definitely in. Happy to include you. :thumbsup:


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, no. I can't participate, unfortunately. I'm apparently making too much noise for my neighbors, so once I finish my personal mallet that I'm making I'll be done for a while. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

JMartel said:


> Oh, no. I can't participate, unfortunately. I'm apparently making too much noise for my neighbors, so once I finish my personal mallet that I'm making I'll be done for a while. Sorry for the confusion.


Why don't you just do the swap with the one your making and in do time you'll get one from one of us. Then you don't have to make more noise and you'll get your mallet and be a part of the fun. 
It's a win win. Laughing!!!!


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Ruins the surprise. I'm posting pics as I go in my other thread.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

JMartel said:


> Ruins the surprise. I'm posting pics as I go in my other thread.


Oh yea that's right. Hey I'll take it.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

JMartel said:


> Ruins the surprise. I'm posting pics as I go in my other thread.


But who we get our mallet from is unknown till it arrives. And ...... there may be some in this thread who have not even looked at your thread yet. 
Keeps you involved too, I'm sure anyone would be happy to receive yours even if u do have a build thread already.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Hutt (Nov 25, 2011)

This question may have been answered already but how do we get the details and address of the person your swapping with


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hutt said:


> This question may have been answered already but how do we get the details and address of the person your swapping with


Deadline is at midnight. Then sometime after that is when we'll know. Right Dave?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Hutt said:


> This question may have been answered already but how do we get the details and address of the person your swapping with


After the deadline for participation, midnight East Coast Time, I will create a new thread and include the "rules" and details of my off site email to send me your name and address.

Once all the names and addresses have been received, I will then do the work of deciding who sends to whom.

Each participant will be given the name and address to send their mallet.


----------



## MrSamNC (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey Dave, sign me up too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

MrSamNC said:


> Hey Dave, sign me up too. :thumbsup:


OK, you are in. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Do you think we'll hit 30 participants.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Do you think we'll hit 30 participants.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Did you just wake up Dave? Lol


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Did you just wake up Dave? Lol


I did t mean with the mallets lol
Nah late lunch here, 2:30 Tuesday arvo

Mind you a nap has a certain appeal about it. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Let's close this thread*

Folks,

I have just made a new thread for the participants. I recommend we do not make further posts in this thread.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/mallet-swap-part-deux-participants-47413/


----------

